# 2 Inch vanes



## StalkingWolf (Feb 23, 2010)

Are there any finger shooters out there using the 2 inch blazers, etc.. I am considering buying some to fletch a few arrows for testing. I am currently shooting 28.5 inch Carbon Express Rebel Hunter 6075 arrows. These weigh 11.3 grains per inch. Would a 2 inch blazer stabilize this arrow with a fixed blade broadhead assuming form and release, etc are good?


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Blazers seem to have lots of stabilization and are really tough. I tried some 2 Blazers on target arrows and thought they were too much stabilization.


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

I shoot the vanetec 2" HP vane and love them they do really well with broadheads.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I used 2" Blazers for a while on my 3D arrows and they worked well. I've never used them with broadheads though.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

AKRuss said:


> Blazers seem to have lots of stabilization and are really tough. I tried some 2 Blazers on target arrows and thought they were too much stabilization.


Russ:
I am curious......how is it possible to have TOO much stabilization? Isn't the arrow either stable or less than stable?:mg:

Stalkinf Wolf...
To answer your question I have shot 2" Blazers on aluminum and carbon and see no reason to expect you could not shoot them easily with broadheads.


----------



## StalkingWolf (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the input men! I have a single fletch JoJan with helical and straight clamps. Gonna try some offset and some helical with the 2 inch blazers. By the way, Carbon Experss Rebel Hunter arrows are on sale for 59.99 per dozen at BowHuntingStuff.com. The more you buy, the cheaper you get them. I got two dozen for $120 including shipping. These may not be top of the line, but they are just what I am looking for.


----------



## fingers shooter (Feb 10, 2007)

I shot the 2" before but have since found out that the 3" fushion from duravanes shoot alot better and will stabalize your arrows beter


----------



## Martin Hunter (Mar 16, 2008)

I shoot 2413's & 2312's with 2" blazers, 125gr. G5 Montecs, 60 lbs. with no problem, with release and fingers before I switched to a release.


----------



## barebowguy (Feb 1, 2009)

I just fletched some Flex Fletch 2" vanes On Mckinney II and they are flying great out of my recurve.


----------



## StalkingWolf (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a helical and a straight clamp for my Jo Jan. Which do you all recommend for the 2 inch blazers? I'm sure that I will try both.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

StalkingWolf said:


> I have a helical and a straight clamp for my Jo Jan. Which do you all recommend for the 2 inch blazers? I'm sure that I will try both.


How bout you try both and let us know what you think, I for one am real interested in this "experiment"


----------



## StalkingWolf (Feb 23, 2010)

Decided to go with the helical for the Blazer Vanes. I don't see going back to 4 inch vanes. These things fly great!


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

I have been shooting fixed blade broadheads with 4 inch vanes and helical on a 400 carbon arrow at 58 pounds and a 27 inch shaft. I could not get any of my heads to fly. Then I tried a 2" Vanetec vane on a different 400 spine arrow at the same specs.

Result, arrow flight with a broadhead that I could say is as good as my target setup.

Arrow


----------



## TexNAss (Aug 9, 2010)

Tried 2" vanes for about 2 months. They work okay... But I am not in a rush to ever use them again.

At 30yards my groupings doubled in size.. Couldn't tune it out- I just think they don't stabilise an arrow quick enough for my 400's. Maybe if I was running a stiffer shaft they might work due to less paradox on release.

I keep meaning one day (since I still have a few 2" vanes laying around) to try fletching 4x2" and see it that stabilises the arrow better. Except for dreaming about a couple more FPS I dont see a huge reason to go back to 2" vanes. In the mean time I'll stick with 4" vanes.

Just my results-although it looks like I am in a minority group. 

Cheers, Tex


----------

